# imac G5 : carte graphique HS ?



## ange (26 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
hier (25/12/08-joyeux noël...), j'allume mon iMac G5 20" première génération et là, écran blanc, puis strillé.
je pense que c'est la carte graphique (Nvidia 5200 FX Ultra qui est HS). Grâce à mon second (vieux) mac, je fais des recherches sur la toile et particulièrement les forums MacGe. Et à partir de ces messages j'ai plein de doutes. Pouvez-vous m'aider ?

0) les symptômes (écran blanc, puis avec strilles où l'on devine à peine le logo gris de la pomme), et bloquage à ce point : problème de carte graphique ?

1) certains posts indiquent que la carte graphique est soudée à la carte mère sur les iMac G5? est-ce vrai ?

2) corollaire : peut-on changer cette carte ? si oui, obligatoirement un FX 5200 Ultra ? 

3) un post renvoie sur un "Programme d'extension de réparation des problèmes" du support apple (http://www.apple.com/fr/support/imac/powersupply/repairextension/): Ce programme est fermé depuis 8 jours !!! (alors qu'il était ouvert depuis au moins 2006....). Etait-ce lié à mon problème ? (plus d'explications lisibles) quelqu'un aurait-il gardé une image de la page ? (pour voir si mon numéro de série était dans la "mauvaise" série ?)

Merci de votre aide (j'espère des réponses rapide car j'ai vu une carte 5200 d'occase à vendre sur ebay suite à un upgrade ?????)


----------



## -oldmac- (26 Décembre 2008)

Il y a de grande chance pour que ta carte graphique sois morte (intégré à la carte mère sur les iMac G5, donc non changable).

En ce qui concerne le programme de réparations, si ton numéro de série en fait partis tu peut t'arranger avec Apple

Voila


----------



## ange (27 Décembre 2008)

Mais maintenant que la page est fermée, comment savoir si mon numéro de série en fait partie ou non ????


----------



## koeklin (27 Décembre 2008)

le n° de série  de l'ordinateur est sous le pied de l'iMac, je pense que c'est suffisant.


----------



## ange (27 Décembre 2008)

Je connais le numéro de mon iMac (W85021C****), mais ce sont les numéros annoncés par Apple pour ce problème (si c'est bien ce problème) que je ne connais pas !?! : la page ne donne plus l'information...
Donc si qqn l'avait mis de côté ?
ou puis-je appler apple ? (où ? je n'ai pas de Apple care, et maintenant je suis hos garantie.


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Décembre 2008)

Tu regarde sur le cache sur google -> http://209.85.129.132/search?q=cach...+g5&hl=fr&ct=clnk&cd=1&gl=fr&client=firefox-a

Malheureusement je crin que le tient n'en face pas partis


----------



## ange (28 Décembre 2008)

Grand merci pour cette idée de cache (je n'y aurai jamais pensé)-j'en ai profité pour sauvegarder la page. Par contre, je pense que mon mac peut être concerné car la première fourchette  est :
W8435xxxxxx - W8522xxxxxx
et mon iMac  commence par W8502xxxxx

Je tenterais auprès d'un apple center demain lundi...


----------



## ange (29 Décembre 2008)

juste pour vous tenir au courant : je suis déçu d'apple :
1. le programme s'arrêtait le 15 décembre, mais ce n'est pas le problème pour apple
2. En effet, pour que ma machine soit pris en compte, il fallait qu'elle est moins de 3 ans (or je l'ai achetée début janvier 2005 (quasi 4 ans) et que le problème soit déjà présent !!!

Donc comme j'ai fait l'erreur de trop bien entretenir ma machine (4 ans sans problème)  et surtout acheter une machine d'une première série, et bien je ne peux profiter de ce programme qui indique qu'il y a un problème de materiel chez apple sur cet iMac et comme la carte graphique de cette première série est soudée sur la carte mère, je n'ai plus qu'à jeter ce mac !
(d'ailleurs, le conseiller de chez Apple me l'a bien dit : si apple met 3 ans comme limite dans son programme, c'est qu'ils pensent qu'après 3 ans, on n'a plus qu'à changer de mac...) Super ! une machine de 2000, qu'on jette ainsi au bout de 3ans...)


----------



## boninmi (30 Décembre 2008)

ange a dit:


> (d'ailleurs, le conseiller de chez Apple me l'a bien dit : si apple met 3 ans comme limite dans son programme, c'est qu'ils *pensent* qu'après 3 ans, on n'a plus qu'à changer de mac...) Super ! une machine de 2000, qu'on jette ainsi au bout de 3ans...)


Ils ne pensent pas, ils *voudraient*  Ca s'appelle une politique commerciale. On n'est pas obligé de suivre. Ton G5 a tenu quatre ans, mon G3 tient depuis 7 ou 8 ans  . Peut-être peux tu trouver d'occasion et pas trop cher une machine identique à ton G5, qui te permettrait de réutiliser des éléments du tien.


----------



## -oldmac- (31 Décembre 2008)

Menace Apple que tu va porter plainte a une association de consommateur et utilise les texte de lois. A ce qui parait ça marche bien, Apple change vite d'avis, sinon tu peut revendre ton G5 "pour pièce" sur ebay (tu vas être surpris du prix que tu peut en tirer)

Voila

Bonne Chance


----------



## ange (24 Janvier 2009)

Je vous informe que depuis 1/4h mon iMac marche à nouveau. Rapidement : j'ai changé les 2 capacités gonflées sur ma carte mère et tout remarche.

Je vais préparer un article/discussion complet avec si possible photo, lien, lieux d'achat, montage/démontage de l'iMac pour ceux qui rencontrerai la même désaventure que moi !

M'enfin, j'suis content de retrouver mon G5 !


----------



## boninmi (24 Janvier 2009)

ange a dit:


> Je vous informe que depuis 1/4h mon iMac marche à nouveau. Rapidement : j'ai changé les 2 capacités gonflées sur ma carte mère et tout remarche.


  Bravo !
Comment as-tu fait pour savoir que c'était ces deux capacités qui étaient fautives ? Mais tu vas sûrement le dire dans ton article.


----------



## ange (24 Janvier 2009)

elles étaient gonflées sur le dessus. Je mettrais des photos... (la paire en haut)


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Janvier 2009)

Oué c'était souvent le problème, mais tout le gens qui ont eu ce problème (et qui l'auront encore) ne sont pas capable de le réparer par eux-même, et je trouve dégueulasse de la part d'Apple (en plus un défaut connus) de arrêter l'extension de garantie après 3 ans.

Sinon cool pour toi et voila ton iMac G5 réparer


----------



## ange (7 Février 2009)

Comme promis, voici l'adresse de l'article complet :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/133677/comment-reparer-un-imac-g5-a-la-video-defaillante


----------



## charlye (28 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour et merci pour ton tuto, il est très complet.
J'ai eu le meme problème que toi et du coup j'en ai profité pour changer carrément l'ordi par un plus récent. lol
par contre, est-il possible d'utiliser le G5 comme moniteur pour faire un "bureau" plus grand?
Merci et à bientot


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

charlye a dit:


> Bonjour et merci pour ton tuto, il est très complet.
> J'ai eu le meme problème que toi et du coup j'en ai profité pour changer carrément l'ordi par un plus récent. lol
> par contre, est-il possible d'utiliser le G5 comme moniteur pour faire un "bureau" plus grand?
> Merci et à bientot


Si la carte graphique est HS pas de possiblilité d'en faire un moniteur externe, car il ne possède pas d'entrée vidéo.


----------



## ange (28 Décembre 2010)

en effet, soit tu répares, soit tu offres à un bricolo ou à un utilisateur qui veut récupérer les autres pièces !

Pour info, une fois réparé (en fev 2009), le mac de l'article continue de tourner avec mes enfants (13,14 et 16 ans). Il est utilisé en gros 6h/jour ! (j'ai dû faire une seconde intervention car je ne change que les condos qui ont gonflés, et 2/3 anciens avaient gonflés à leur tour).

Pour info, j'ai été contacté par une personne qui ne trouvait plus les condos indiqués dans l'article, mais finalement il les a trouvé (je ne sais pas où...)


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Décembre 2010)

Oui effectivement et si tu veut plus de ton G5 pense à moi  ... On a le droit de rêver c'est la période de Noël après tout


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Oui effectivement et si tu veut plus de ton G5 pense à moi  ... On a le droit de rêver c'est la période de Noël après tout


ah ben tiens, ça m'aurait etonné que tu ne vienne pas ici toi 

va sur eb ou sur lbcoin il y en a bcp à vendre


----------



## -oldmac- (28 Décembre 2010)

Toi toi aussi ça m'aurais pas étonné que tu vienne la ! étrange mais bon moi je les répare les G5 et toi ... bah le dernier tu l'a démoli lol 

Et au fait pour l'Apple IIe j'en ai que un qui marche pour le moment l'autre et en tentative de réparation, faudrait aussi que je pense au DD et au 6100


----------



## iMacounet (28 Décembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Toi toi aussi ça m'aurais pas étonné que tu vienne la ! étrange mais bon moi je les répare les G5 et toi ... bah le dernier tu l'a démoli lol
> 
> Et au fait pour l'Apple IIe j'en ai que un qui marche pour le moment l'autre et en tentative de réparation, faudrait aussi que je pense au DD et au 6100


n'empeche il fonctionnait très bien, avant la troisième réparation. :rateau: 

pour le DD plus la peine, j'ai trouvé ce qu'il me fallait 

même HS je prends.


----------

